# ما هذه الحكمة العالية



## sam_msm (9 أبريل 2021)

ربي يسوع لانك تعلم ان قلب الانسان ممتلئ من الغطرسة والكبرياء لهذا صعب عليه جدا ان يقبل ان ياتى الله  فى صورة انسان ضعيف بل يصلب ويبصق عليه رفض عقل الحكماء بجهلهم تماما ذلك فصرت جهاله عند الحكماء بعقلهم وصرت عثرة عند المتعصبين لجنسهم وانهم افضل كل العالم ولكن انا الضعيف الخاطي  اشعر بك تماما لانك نزلت لتكون مثلي لكي تنقذنى ولهذا لم تبالي بقول الحكماء  وتعيرات النبلاء بل قصدتني انا الخاطي  ولهذا انحنى تحت صليبك واسجد امامه واقبله الليل مع النهار بل افتخر به لانه خلاصى واشكرك من كل قلبي لانك اهتميتي بي ولم تخجل ان تصير مثلي لا توجد كلمات تعبر عن الشكر لك ولكن ملائكتك يشكرونك عني​


----------

